# NYU Film



## marte47 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm going to be in NYU Film and Television Class of 2010... anybody else?


----------



## Kegan (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you mean you will be graduating in 2010 or entering? I assume graduating, just double checking. I know one of our mods, titaniumdonut goes to NYU. Maybe he'll be graduating with you if you're currently enrolled.

-Kegan


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jun 12, 2006)

Class of '09 here. You're going to love it. Congrats!

Feel free to post any questions you have here, or email/aim me as they arise.


----------



## marte47 (Jun 12, 2006)

i'll be graduating 2010   

hey titaniumdoughnut, what classes did you choose for your first semester? i'm debating between digital frame and sequence and storytelling... my strong point is cinematography and i'm wondering if it would be beating a dead horse to take DFS... any response is much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jun 12, 2006)

You might not have been told about the first year rules yet, but you don't get actually much choice. Unless they changed it...

The class is split in half based on the alphabet. The first half of the alphabet takes Sound Image (fantastic class - you'll love sound afterwards) and Storytelling Strategies and the Sound Colloquium. The second half takes Digital Frame and Sequence and The Language of Film and the Visual Colloquium. Next semester, you swap. You should get a little class guide in the mail and a sheet of paper which tells you which two classes to sign up for. (They don't mention the alphabet split. You just kind of notice that after a few months)

DFS is great if you're new to photography, which it sounds like you aren't. I didn't get much out of it, for the same reason. I did shoot 35mm slide film for the first time, which I loved, but other than that, I concentrated on learning other things from it, like scheduling and advanced editing.


----------



## marte47 (Jun 12, 2006)

hm... yeah i thought it was required... but someone at Tisch told me it wasnt... they mustve been wrong


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jun 13, 2006)

I forgot to mention, you can take Intro to Animation instead of DFS. That's the only change you can make.


----------



## marte47 (Jun 13, 2006)

yeahhh that was the one i was thinking of... because after you take Intro to Animation, you can eventually take storyboarding... I thought that would be particularly useful to learn how to direct.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jun 13, 2006)

Yep  I think you can probably convince them to let you into Storyboarding without Intro to Animation (otherwise known as Penguins with Guns) but that is the official route. It's really your call. DFS is 35mm slide photography, followed up by 35mm negative photography, and eventually digitally edited with audio and PS work in FCP.


----------



## marte47 (Jun 13, 2006)

do you think Storyboarding would be helpful in learning to direct? or should I just stick with the DFS route? I'm also good at animation, but I don't want to be bottlenecked into that path if you know what I mean. Again, I greatly appreciate all of your replies titanium.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jun 13, 2006)

Storyboarding is really a personal thing. With my directing style, I can see what I want so well that I don't need a storyboard to flesh it out, but many directors prefer to draw those, or work with an artist to do that. It's really up to you, and what you think will work best for you.

No classes have DFS as a requirement, so you wouldn't miss out on anything except the people you're supposed to be developing career relationships with (i.e. your classmates). If you take animation, you'll know a bunch of animators. Again... not a big deal. It's so tricky to decide these things.

If you want to email professors, talk to Joann Savio or Chris Chan Roberson for DFS, and John Canemaker for Intro to Animation, and maybe they can help you decide which one would be best. They're all very nice, accessible people.


----------



## marte47 (Jun 14, 2006)

hey titanium... i've been looking at this site: http://filmtv.tisch.nyu.edu/object/FTV_FreshProg.html

does tisch recommend i take ALL of the classes listed? its complicated looking through the course schedule, lol.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jun 14, 2006)

As I said, first year they don't so much recommend as insist. It's Sound Image, Storytelling, and Sound Colloquium one semester, and then DFS (or Animation), Language of Film, and Visual Colloquium the next year.

It's odd that you didn't get the pamphlet yet. You might want to call them.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm class of 2010 as well... and Perry is a good resource for info for sure. I'm taking the sound curriculum first semester (you should have gotten an email in your nyu account, I don't think they do it by paper anymore). So excited about the fall!


----------



## marte47 (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah Ive gotten a lot of those emails. It's funny how they send letters with a bunch of URLs. I thought the Sound Image course was required?

titanium, do you have any other teachers you'd recommend?

thanks again


----------



## jdunn555 (Jun 20, 2006)

class of '08 here. Color sync, here I come!


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry there... missed your question!

I can't recommend teachers per say, because everyone likes different styles of teaching, so I'll just say what _I_ think. For Storytelling Strategies... Chris Kelly is a living genius. The man is amazing. Get him for recitation, if you think you can handle the lectures, which are long, and while packed full of amazing advice, very boring. Seriously, he is amazing, you just need to convince yourself to pay attention in lecture.

For DFS, Joann Savio if you want to be serious and be pushed to your max, and Chris Chan Roberson (aka CCR) if you want to have a heck of a good time.

In Sound Image, there's Barbara Melmet, who won't push you to do incredible work, but will leave a lasting impression on you. She's crazy in the best possible way.


----------



## marte47 (Jun 20, 2006)

hmm this is tough... my mentor said that Dave Spector is "hands-down" number one for DFS. Have you had Spector?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jun 21, 2006)

No, I had CCR. He's awesome, but I wished I had someone more serious at times. Dave Spector's class certainly produced some incredible work, but it's Joann Savio who everyone always talks about...

It's so tough to make these decisions, because everyone will give you a different answer.


----------



## Josh (Jun 21, 2006)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> No, I had CCR.



Wait a darn second... you mean to tell me Creedence Clearwater Revival teaches at NYU?!


----------

